# 1970 Schwinn Apple coaster Krate build



## ChiknCoop (Nov 11, 2020)

Good afternoon! I've been bitten by the bug of vintage muscle bikes. I grew up with a Stingray and loved it. Years later I ended up with a bike from an estate sale and now just a few months into messing around with it I now have a 70 Schwinn coaster krate. I really have zero knowledge about krates, but have been reading threads and articles relentlessly. So as for the Krate, I kinda stumbled into it on ebay and bought it. I didnt know that there was even a coaster model, so that's an indication of how new I am to the vintage schwinn thing. According to the serial numbers it was manufactured in October of 1970. there aren't any witness marks to show a shifter mount, but it looks like there was a bendix brake mounted, also from what I can tell the frame resembles the way the coaster versions look. I've been collecting parts that are 1970 specific or vintage so far. Here's the Frame, crank, and chainguard as I bought it.


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 11, 2020)

I also have picked up an original although ratty seat, seat post, clamps, sissy bar, fender, handlbar, and gooseneck. I have a 1970 front wheel with original tire and Q bolts on the way.


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 11, 2020)

I know it's not as fancy as the 5 speed Krates, but I'm really stoked to finally have one. So am I on the right path here? What about the rear wheel? Is it and S2? what's the correct hub/sprocket/brake?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2020)

Nice find, The rear would be a S-2 and if thats a 1970 it would have the bendix 70 rear hub Look for a bendix 70 USA they are more desirable then mexico version


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanks for the information on the hub, how many teeth is the rear sprocket supposed to have? I can't seem to find a straight answer. I see stuff ranging from 18-20 in different places.


----------



## sworley (Nov 12, 2020)

ChiknCoop said:


> Thanks for the information on the hub, how many teeth is the rear sprocket supposed to have? I can't seem to find a straight answer. I see stuff ranging from 18-20 in different places.




Welcome! I love the boogie van in your avatar, too! Anyway, anywhere from even 16, 17 to 22 tooth is reasonable - it really just comes down to your preference and riding style. They are easy to swap out and Bendix cogs are readily available.

Lastly, I wonder if your chainguard is from a '99 re-issue? Not a big deal but it doesn't quite look like the 70s one to me.


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 12, 2020)

thanks for responding, I found an 18 tooth bendix 70 that I went ahead and ordered. I'll try that one out and see. I think you're right on the chain guard. One of my friends that's into Krate's said the same thing, I'm going to eventually try and find an original but I want to get the bike together first. As for the S2 rim, were all the Schwinn rims stamped or were there some that weren't? I found a 5 speed rear rim S2 but it's unstamped. Not sure if it's a repop or what.


----------



## sworley (Nov 12, 2020)

I think all the S2s were stamped but I could be wrong. Is it knurled? If it has a 5 speed freewheel hub it wouldn't be repop-that's some vintage stuff. 
The 70 hub isn't technically factory-correct either so if this wheel's a good price - go for it!


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm wanting to go factory correct. So what hub is factory correct? here's the pics of the rim. I don't see any knurling.


----------



## sworley (Nov 12, 2020)

I don't really see any knurling either. I believe correct would be a side stamped S2 with center knurling but be prepared to pay. Correct hub would be a Bendix red band coaster.


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 12, 2020)

ok, i'm gonna pass on this wheel then, and I guess I have an extra bendix hub then too. lol, it wasn't that expensive.


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 12, 2020)

So with the Red Band Bendix, I'm clueless, I see ones with one band, and a coaster and I see ones with three bands and a coaster but it says Automatic. What's that?


----------



## sworley (Nov 12, 2020)

You want the single red band - coaster model. The 3 band is a Bendix 2 speed kickback underdrive hub.


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 12, 2020)

ok, thanks, found one. Still looking for an S2


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2020)

My S-2 's are all double knurled, I think some of the later was not stamped. But I'm far from an expert. Keep looking you best bet might be to pay up for a parts donor bike that  way you may come up with some nicer parts to swap out. Often guys will go with a Fair lady or slick chick they are easier to find. Do me a favor and send some more pics of frame from different angles if you can. Always glad to help out.


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 13, 2020)

yeah, that's a good idea, what years were the S2's used on the 20" bikes? what in particular on the frame are you trying to look at?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 13, 2020)

I wanted to know how far the fender/brake mount was from the seat post, If it is only 2 inches that is Jr. frame. If it is 4 inches that is regular frame I was just wondering.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 13, 2020)

The S-2 were used from the 50's right up untill 82' when they shut down. I have not heard if the quality changed as time went on. Sometimes you can pick upa later 70's early 80's complete bike for real cheap collectors don't seem as high on them and that works out for us.


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 13, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I wanted to know how far the fender/brake mount was from the seat post, If it is only 2 inches that is Jr. frame. If it is 4 inches that is regular frame I was just wondering.



it's 4"


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 14, 2020)

Well, looking for a Red Band Bendix 28 Spoke again, the sale was cancelled, the seller says they don't have it anymore.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Nov 15, 2020)

I have a springer for sale if you are looking


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 15, 2020)

as a


ADKBIKES said:


> I have a springer for sale if you are looking



as a matter of fact I am!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 19, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Nice find, The rear would be a S-2 and if thats a 1970 it would have the bendix 70 rear hub Look for a bendix 70 USA they are more desirable then mexico version



Are'nt the 68 and later krates use the s7 back wheels? I found a set of the s7 wheels I believe they are for the 69 and later coaster krate, but I may be wrong about this. Please enlighten us to the truth of this matter. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 19, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Are'nt the 68 and later krates use the s7 back wheels? I found a set of the s7 wheels I believe they are for the 69 and later coaster krate, but I may be wrong about this. Please enlighten us to the truth of this matter. Thanks. Razin.



I haven't read anything about S7 being used in the rears post 68, just S2's. Where did you see this info at? I can't find anything on it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 19, 2020)

ChiknCoop said:


> I haven't read anything about S7 being used in the rears post 68, just S2's. Where did you see this info at? I can't find anything on it.



I built up a 68 Orange Krate and I just thought they used s7's. Not set in stone, just something i heard years ago building custom bikes.


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 20, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I built up a 68 Orange Krate and I just thought they used s7's. Not set in stone, just something i heard years ago building custom bikes.



I know the front uses an S7, but had never heard that the rear used that as well. So I did some digging and all I could find was that the krates and stingrays used S2 in the rear and S7 up front unless the bike was a Junior model, then there would be a S7 in the rear as well. Hopefully that's correct and some of the schwinn experts here can verify that, sine I just bought an S2 rim. Now I need the 28 Spoke Red Band Bendix and put it together. Which I have no idea how to do.


----------



## ChiknCoop (Dec 2, 2020)

So I have found the Red Band Bendix should be here next week, the rim is here now. It's in good shape from what I can tell, its stamped 72. I've never laced a wheel, does anyone know what the correct nipples and spokes are for this wheel? 

So now I'm down to the a few things.
69-73 Front Fender (rider quality)
Spokes and nipples for rear wheel
Rear tire
Chain


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 2, 2020)

ChiknCoop said:


> So I have found the Red Band Bendix should be here next week, the rim is here now. It's in good shape from what I can tell, its stamped 72. I've never laced a wheel, does anyone know what the correct nipples and spokes are for this wheel?
> 
> So now I'm down to the a few things.
> 69-73 Front Fender (rider quality)
> ...



I have a chain,but I need to know how long or how many links the chain would be? I also have a Gripper slick, one red line and one white line. Razin.


----------



## ChiknCoop (Dec 2, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I have a chain,but I need to know how long or how many links the chain would be? I also have a Gripper slick, one red line and one white line. Razin.



I dont know on the chain yet, I will have to wait until the rear tire is mounted. As for the tire, were these bikes gripper or slik from the factory? The images i've seen show the white lettered slik.


----------

